
Ask HN: Where can I plant a tree? - flipchart
With the Amazon fires, and generally the gloomy mood surrounding climate change, I want to do my part and plant some trees. But where? You can&#x27;t just plant a tree on the first grassy knoll you come across. Or can you?<p>Looking globally. Any help would be amazing!
======
mtmail
[https://www.plant-for-the-planet.org/en/home](https://www.plant-for-the-
planet.org/en/home) will plant them in Mexico [https://www.plant-for-the-
planet.org/en/about-us/planting-lo...](https://www.plant-for-the-
planet.org/en/about-us/planting-location-campeche) for you.

------
sp332
Ask your local government if you can plant a tree there. Ask some neighbors
who have yards if you can plant a shade tree, or a fruit tree, or a privacy-
screen tree for them. Ask a business with a bare dirt median in their parking
lot if you can plant a tree or a bush there.

------
seph-reed
Are you trying to grow from seedlings?

If so, you can use starter pods (proper name?), and get some little saplings
going. Then move over to bigger and bigger containers, and eventually post on
craigslist or something "Want a tree?".

I wish I had a pine tree.

------
ktpsns
Probably most impact is buying some square meters of rainforest. There are
many NGOs which organize such attempts. This is probably much more helpful
then putting another tree in your backyard.

~~~
ziddoap
Interesting idea. Who actually retains ownership of the property in this case?
The NGO or the individual?

------
bifrost
If you're worried about the air and our environment, sure plant a tree, but
pay for Carbon Capture.

YC's funded some cool Carbon Capture startups and they make an immediate
difference.

